# Ultimate Mag85



## Hogokansatsukan (Sep 26, 2006)

What do you think the ultimate Mag85 would have for batteries?
Let's assume we already have this:
AWR hotdriver
UCL Lens
Kiu High Tenperature Socket
2" deep reflector would be good.
I'm talking a 3D setup here.

Thoughts?
Opinions?


----------



## citizenal (Sep 26, 2006)

CBP 1650's.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 26, 2006)

*How about this:
M*g 2.75D
6x18500
Red hard anodized type III*


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 26, 2006)

3D Mag - Hard Anodized - TRI-Bored
9x17650 w/ Smartpack
AWR's KUI Regulator
FM 2" Bezel
Borafloat Lens

Is what I'm building... 

Only thing to confirm is that the 17650's fit...


----------



## jdriller (Sep 26, 2006)

3 rechargeable lithium "D" size batteries


----------



## cd-card-biz (Sep 26, 2006)

citizenal said:


> CBP 1650's.


 
I had heard that CBP1650's were the way to go too. 

However, a hugely respected M*g modder and CPF member has this to say about them:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/125194&highlight=cbp1650

Also, they have been out-of-stock at CheapBatteryPacks for some time now, and I wonder if the above is part of the reason?

Just an "FYI"

Bill


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 26, 2006)

jdriller said:


> 3 rechargeable lithium "D" size batteries


 whats the capacity of the D liON's because i think that 9x17650 has more energy...


----------



## Knight Lights (Sep 26, 2006)

HMMM...

I just got 170 cells from CBP 10 days ago.

NO ONE on CPF is more aware than I of the problems with these cells. It has held up the USL build out for more than a year as we try to sort out the problems. At first we thought it was soldering the cells, but it wasn't. Then we thought it was charging appropriately, it wasn't.

There have certainly been quality control issues, not the least of which are what Modamag discusses. In addition, the Flag wrapped cells have a tendency to leak, although I have been told this has been addressed and that the current cells are much improved in this way.

Certainly they appear to be charging more appropriately than the older flag cells. I am cycling them PRIOR to having them built into USL packs, to try to identify anything before the money is spent for pack building. 

That said, these cells, at least the good ones, do hold voltage at high draw rates better than any other AA NIMH cells I have found. 

Bill


----------



## JimmyM (Sep 26, 2006)

jdriller said:


> 3 rechargeable lithium "D" size batteries


 
Where would you go about getting those D Li-ion cells? They're like hen's teeth.


----------



## Josey (Sep 26, 2006)

The key, I think, is large capacity/high current cells, which usually require a bored light, although I don't have experience with the 3-D approach. FiveMega's suggestion is hard to beat. I also like his bored Spiral, which has 9 GP2000 cells (4/5A) and an exposed charging jack on the tail, which is really a nice feature. The 1650 cells, even when good, don't have a lot of capacity.

Another possibility is my exteneded MagCharger85, which uses 8 1/2D cells, high-temp parts from FM and a beefed up charging system by Ginseng. Even without a regulator, which I would love in the MC (listening AW?), this battery runs the 1185 for more than one hour, although it's the size of a 5D Mag. (9 of these cells hold voltage so well that they will blow the bulb.)

I like the 2-inch deep bezel/reflector on a Mag100, but not on smaller lights. The reflector I like best with the Mag85 is the M2 MOP from the Sandwich Shoppe with the standard (small) size hole. 

I think you should also switch from the UCL to the boro, which is better suited to heat, even though you lose some transparency.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm trying to find the best battery combination. With Mirage Man running another GB for HAIII and offering bored out, cut down, etc. etc. it's a great opportunity to get exactly what I want. The problem is, I don't know what I want! 
I'm looking for absolutely the longest runtime, but want a AWR regulator as well. I don't want the light longer than a 3D, and need a battery holder/adapter that is still available.


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 26, 2006)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I'm trying to find the best battery combination. With Mirage Man running another GB for HAIII and offering bored out, cut down, etc. etc. it's a great opportunity to get exactly what I want. The problem is, I don't know what I want!
> I'm looking for absolutely the longest runtime, but want a AWR regulator as well. I don't want the light longer than a 3D, and need a battery holder/adapter that is still available.


 most likely its going to be the 9x17650 combination... AWR has yet to confirm that it fits though


----------



## dragoman (Sep 26, 2006)

Guys, as far as I know, D-size lithium ion cells don't exist.....

you can buy D-size lithium primaries (12AH) from batteryspace, but they are pretty $$$

Someday someone will hear our cry for D-size lithium ion batteries....

dragoman


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 26, 2006)

dragoman said:


> Guys, as far as I know, D-size lithium ion cells don't exist.....
> 
> you can buy D-size lithium primaries (12AH) from batteryspace, but they are pretty $$$
> 
> ...


 well i know they did exist... because a know of a number of folks who have them... they were unprotected... and they dont' want to give them up ...

lets pray for AW and his c-cell liON's!


----------



## ciam (Sep 26, 2006)

Josey said:


> Another possibility is my exteneded MagCharger85, which uses 8 1/2D cells, high-temp parts from FM and a beefed up charging system by Ginseng. Even without a regulator, which I would love in the MC (listening AW?), this battery runs the 1185 for more than one hour, although it's the size of a 5D Mag. (9 of these cells hold voltage so well that they will blow the bulb.)


 
Where did you get your 1/2Ds? I've been looking around for them with great high discharge charateristic but without much success.


----------



## Josey (Sep 26, 2006)

ciam said:


> Where did you get your 1/2Ds? I've been looking around for them with great high discharge charateristic but without much success.




Try this link:
http://www.batterieswholesale.com/nimh.htm


----------



## MikeHunt79 (Sep 26, 2006)

the 17670's sound like they will be the best IF they fit... if not, the 18650's sohuld be good, especially if you use 2600mah ones


----------



## ciam (Sep 26, 2006)

Josey said:


> Try this link:
> http://www.batterieswholesale.com/nimh.htm


 
I looked at that website before, but the problem was when I tried to visit the website of the cell maker at http://www.aerobatt.com, the domain name was up for sale. So, everything is OK and the cells working fine?


----------



## Josey (Sep 26, 2006)

ciam said:


> I looked at that website before, but the problem was when I tried to visit the website of the cell maker at http://www.aerobatt.com, the domain name was up for sale. So, everything is OK and the cells working fine?



I don't know what's up with the Aerobatt site, but BatteriesWholesale is a good site. I recently ordered a soldered 5-pack of 4000mAh NiMH 1/2D cells for my MagCharger (a big upgrade). The only issue is that shipping from Austrialia is expensive. These cells from this site would be perfect for a group buy, but the only one that was tried some time ago never got off the ground.

Josey


----------



## bwaites (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, actually Ginseng did do a group buy for the cells, that's how I got the 20 or so I have.

But no one else has managed to make it happen.

I would consider it when I'm done with the USL build but that's a while away as I'm still in battery testing mode with the new 1650's!

I also run a 6D with 1/2D's.


Bill


----------



## Josey (Sep 27, 2006)

bwaites said:


> Well, actually Ginseng did do a group buy for the cells, that's how I got the 20 or so I have.
> 
> But no one else has managed to make it happen.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Bill, your memory is better than mine (but that's nothing to be proud of). I guess it was Ginseng's last group buy effort for these cells that died for some reason. I think he had plenty of buyers lined up.

In your 6D, do you get 10 1/2D cells? And if so, what kind of 12V bulb do you run? I'd be interested in the brightness and runtime.

Josey


----------



## bwaites (Sep 27, 2006)

No problem Josey! I wouldn't remember if I hadn't been collecting the cells for all my hotwire projects!

I actually run 9 cells, (rested) against an 1185 in completely stock Mag configuration. I exploded a bulb 2 winters ago, but no problems since. 

I run 10 cells against the 62138 or 64325 Osram lamps in that configuration. That makes for a long running USL, but it gets REALLY hot with that much run time!

Bill


----------

